# Tesco



## Banalanal (Mar 28, 2011)

Can anybody find consistent data on the number of shares outstanding over the last 5 or 10 years? For the life of me I can not.


----------



## Banalanal (Mar 28, 2011)

http://ar2011.tescoplc.com/pdfs/tesco_annual_report_2011.pdf

Apparently they have some 8 billion shares out there at "5p" each... I guess this is why Morningstar is missing the info and other websites calculate them as a 2 trillion dollar company..


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Anybody looking at this? Berkshire owns 4 %. Interim results out in a month. I am curious to see where the scandal will put this one. Deep value in the vein of SNC or big trouble? Anybody currently own or have held in the past?

Cheers


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

Held in the past. This along with all UK supermarkets are struggling at the moment. The competition is fierce. This is primarily a play on the UK supermarket.

Take a look at the following

https://www.google.ca/finance?chdnp...0&q=LON:TSCO&ntsp=0&ei=_QgkVIDPOdHqqAGp44CQCg

MRW
SBRY
TSCO

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-new-finance-director-three-months-early.html

I would advise caution.

Wow. I didn't even realise they cut the interim dividend by 75% Ouch.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the links. I am curious to see what happens with the final dividend for the year. I expect share price to fall further. Hard to determine fair value and future earnings. The company still has the largest market share in the space. Although the alternative stores experienced huge growth in comparison to Tesco, Sainsbury etc. they do not have much of that market to begin with. Interesting to read the 1 in 8 pounds part.


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

The UK Supermarket bloodbath continues after the trading update today from J Sainsbury. 

http://www.londonstockexchange.com/exchange/news/market-news/market-news-detail/12101189.html


----------

